# موقع به بعض كتب السيارات



## عبد السبوح (27 يناير 2011)

هذا موقع يحتوي علي العديد من الكتب المجانية في عدة مجالات 

http://avaxhome.ws/ebooks


و قمت بالبحث فيه بادارج كلمة automotive

اخرج نتائج كثيرة في الرابط التالي استعرض بعضا منها 
http://avaxsearch.com/avaxhome_search?q=automotive&commit=Go


ده برضه لنك يحتوي مجموعة من الكتب 

http://www.filesonic.com/folder/24712


-----------------------------------------------

*Introduction to Automotive Composites *


*Posted By :* joemuscat | *Date :* 12 Feb 2009 10:17:00 | *Comments :* 0 | Share  




*Introduction to Automotive Composites *
Publisher: Smithers Rapra | Pages: 208 | 2002-10-05 | ISBN 1859572790 | PDF | 2 MB

Composites are being used more and more in the automotive industry, because of their strength, weight, quality and cost advantages. In 1998-1999, to further knowledge of composites, the Rover Group in conjunction with the Warwick Manufacturing Group devised a Composite Awareness course. This book is an updated and expanded version of the course notes.

This book is intended to give readers an appreciation of composites, materials properties, manufacturing technologies and the wider implications of using composites in the automotive sector. It will be useful for those already working with composites in automotive applications and for those who are considering using them in the future. 

*DOWNLOAD
--------------------------------------
*


*Automotive Paints and Coatings *


*Posted By :* joemuscat | *Date :* 11 Jun 2009 17:53:00 | *Comments :* 0 | Share  




* Automotive Paints and Coatings *
Publisher: Wiley | Pages: 241 | 1995-01-18 | ISBN 3527286373 | PDF | 12 MB

Dedicated wholly to automotive coatings, this book is the first of its kind. It provides an in-depth coverage of the subject and in keeping with the international nature of the automotive business the book has a truly multinational flavour with authors selected from Australia, Japan, Europe and the USA. An authoritative and informative treatment of all aspects of coatings formulation are presented together with their manufacture and application. Numerous chapters written by experts in the field deal with substrate pretreatment, undercoats, surfacers and topcoats. Finishes for both metals and non-metallics are described as well as speciality coatings such as sealers, antichip and underbody paints. Further valuable information on commercial support for the sale of finishes in the automotive industry and the licensing of technology is also given. Specialists involved in a wide range of disciplines in the coatings industry including chemists, chemical engineers and commercial staff will find this up-to-date source of exceptional interest.



Credits to original uploader



*DOWNLOAD



MIRROR 1



Visit my Blog*



mirror 2

-----------------------------------------------
  *The Automotive Industry in an Era of Eco-Austerity: Creating an Industry As If the Planet Mattered*


*Posted By :* zeiny_ashraf | *Date :* 02 Jan 2011 14:46:43 | *Comments :* 0 | Share  




*The Automotive Industry in an Era of Eco-Austerity: Creating an Industry As If the Planet Mattered*
Edward Elgar Pub (2010-09) | ISBN: 1848449674 | 202 pages | PDF | 1 MB

`A splendid analysis of how an automotive industry based on mass production has become an alien in our time - where diversity and personalised products and services have become the norm. Peter Wells presents an intriguing analysis of how the automotive industry can find ways forward and re-invent itself. A must read for all interested in sustainable mobility, as well as strategists in the automotive industry.'
- Arnold Tukker, TNO Built Environment and Geosciences, The Netherlands

`The Automotive Industry in an Era of Eco-Austerity examines how we can achieve sustainable personal mobility, using a wide range of ideas and concepts. As the author stresses, this is not about the search for the best single technology for developing a sustainable car - it is much wider than that. Rather this book is about the fact that fundamental change is needed. Anyone interested in the auto industry should read it - much recommended.'
- David Bailey, Coventry University, UK

`What the global automotive industry needs right now is ideas and this book is packed with them. Dr Wells is a master of turning a topic on its head in order to approach it from an angle that is both unique and enlightening. This book should be required reading for decision makers within the automakers, suppliers and governments, whose job it will be to shape the auto industry of tomorrow.'
- Gareth Owen Davies, AutomotiveWorld.com

The Automotive Industry in an Era of Eco-Austerity analyses the future prospects of the largest manufacturing sector in the world, the automotive industry, at a time of unprecedented global financial crisis and unrelenting environmental pressure.

This unique book seeks to combine economic analysis with the environmental research to arrive at a comprehensive understanding of the forces that shape change in the automotive industry. It eschews the usual focus on technologies, and gives more attention to the impact of change on the business models and strategies adopted by the vehicle manufacturers, the scope for new entrants, and the implications for policy-makers. This richly textured book concludes that the achievement of a sustainable automotive industry will not be possible with `one best way', but that myriad technologies and business concepts, grounded in the distinct needs of different places and consumers, will be the basis of the future of mobility.

Drawing on a wealth of industry data by virtue of the authors' record of many years researching the industry, this book will be invaluable to both students and researchers working within transport, industrial ecology, automobility, industrial policy, economics, regional development, sustainability, technology, and business models.





*>>>DOWNLOAD<<<*



---------------------------------------------

  *Automotive Mechatronics: Operational and Practical Issues: Volume I*


*Posted By :* tot167 | *Date :* 10 Dec 2010 08:21:31 | *Comments :* 1 | Share  




* B. T. Fijalkowski, "Automotive Mechatronics: Operational and Practical Issues: Volume I" *
Spr-er | 2010 | ISBN: 9400704089 | 593 pages | PDF | 27,6 MB 

This book presents operational and practical issues of automotive mechatronics with special emphasis on the heterogeneous automotive vehicle systems approach, and is intended as a graduate text as well as a reference for scientists and engineers involved in the design of automotive mechatronic control systems.

As the complexity of automotive vehicles increases, so does the dearth of high competence, multi-disciplined automotive scientists and engineers. This book provides a discussion into the type of mechatronic control systems found in modern vehicles and the skills required by automotive scientists and engineers working in this environment. 

Divided into two volumes and five parts, Automotive Mechatronics aims at improving automotive mechatronics education and emphasises the training of students’ experimental hands-on abilities, stimulating and promoting experience among high education institutes and produce more automotive mechatronics and automation engineers. 


The main subject that are treated are: 

VOLUME I: RBW or XBW unibody or chassis-motion mechatronic control hypersystems; DBW AWD propulsion mechatronic control systems; BBW AWB dispulsion mechatronic control systems;

VOLUME II: SBW AWS conversion mechatronic control systems; ABW AWA suspension mechatronic control systems.

This volume was developed for undergraduate and postgraduate students as well as for professionals involved in all disciplines related to the design or research and development of automotive vehicle dynamics, powertrains, brakes, steering, and shock absorbers (dampers). Basic knowledge of college mathematics, college physics, and knowledge of the functionality of automotive vehicle basic propulsion, dispulsion, conversion and suspension systems is required.


*Download * 

* uploading.com *  


*  depositfiles.com  * 


  filesonic.com  


------------------------------------------------------
ده فيديو لشرح عمليات الطلاء الذهبي 

*Automotive Gold Leafing with Gary Jenson*


*Posted By :* Johnny77 | *Date :* 01 Oct 2010 20:28:40 | *Comments :* 0 | Share  
















*Automotive Gold Leafing with Gary Jenson*
DivX | 1700 kbps | 640x480 | MP3 128 kbps | 60 min. | 770 MB.


Gary Jenson, world class pinstriping master, reveals the secrets of gold-leafing for automotive applications as demonstrated on metal panels and a motorcycle tank. In-depth product instructions and top pro tricks make this the only video of its kind.

*DOWNLOAD LINKS
http://uploading.com/files/729d7145/Automotive%2BGoldleafing.part1.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/cmm1da72/Automotive%2BGoldleafing.part2.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/91572d36/Automotive%2BGoldleafing.part3.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/958aamd7/Automotive%2BGoldleafing.part4.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/6196cmba/Automotive%2BGoldleafing.part5.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/f854df46/Automotive%2BGoldleafing.part6.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/51c4c18b/Automotive%2BGoldleafing.part7.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/83m59mb9/Automotive%2BGoldleafing.part8.rar/

http://www.fileserve.com/file/kxfA63q
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ZJdNVph
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CjXgytu
http://www.fileserve.com/file/aSKsS4H
http://www.fileserve.com/file/bVFxk8G
http://www.fileserve.com/file/W78n525
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QqwATpS
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NMxxNFM

-------------------------------------------

برنامج 

* *Automotive Expert v7.93 ISO*


*Posted By :* wolfpack77 | *Date :* 03 Nov 2009 00:38:26 | *Comments :* 0 | Share  





*Automotive Expert v7.93 ISO | 280 MB*

Automotive Expert is today's answer for simple shop management. This unique "new" software tool learns from you as you use it. This makes it possible to create your own custom pricing system for your shop. Automotive Expert includes a complete Real-Time Labor Guide, covering from 1968-2009. Coverage includes, Foreign Cars and Light Trucks, Domestic Cars, and Light Trucks, as well as Medium and Heavy Duty Truck coverage. This software allows you to create your own custom vehicles as well.


*Storage.To*

http://www.storage.to/get/AEbnWyPX/Automotive.v7.93.part1.rar

http://www.storage.to/get/mZidd6xk/Automotive.v7.93.part2.rar

------------------------------------

*Bosch - Automotive Handbook on CD-ROM*


*Posted By :* berry | *Date :* 18 Feb 2008 02:41:00 | *Comments :* 9 | Share  




*Bosch - Automotive Handbook on CD-ROM*
Robert Bosch GMBH | ISBN: 0837610974 | 2004. | CD-ROM | ?? pages | 44,7 MB

The bestselling Bosch Automotive Handbook is now available on an interactive CD-ROM. The definitive encyclopedia of automotive topics includes sections on Fuel Filters, Internal-Combustion Engines, Electric Drive Units and Vehicle Information Systems, along with many other topics in an intuitive and user friendly interface.

*Language:* English, German, French

# Easy installation
# Menu guided operation
# Table of *******s and keyword index with over 3000 entries
# Comprehensive search functions
# Electronic picture englargement for more than 600 pictures
# Calculation function for over 700 formulas 

The definitive encyclopaedia of automotive topics includes sections on Fuel Filters, Internal-Combustion Engines, Electric Drive Units and Vehicle Information Systems, along with many other topics in an intuitive and user friendly interface.

This electronic version has a number of extra advantages for the user, for instance a search function with more than 3,000 entries, or the ability to copy and export figures and diagrams into other applications.

The CD also features easy installation menu guided operation, electronic enlargement for more than 600 pictures and a formula generator, specially developed for this CD, enabling on-line calculations to be made using over 700 formulas.

(Please note this CD doesn't work with Vista.) 

*Alternative single file: *
http://depositfiles.com/files/3638806

*Password:* http://rapidshare.com/users/JUG1SZ


----------------------------------------------

*Jonathan Noble, Mark Hughes, «Formula One Racing for Dummies»*


*Posted By :* Alexpal | *Date :* 28 Apr 2006 10:38:00 | *Comments :* 5 | Share  



​*Jonathan Noble, Mark Hughes, «Formula One Racing for Dummies»*
* John Wiley & Sons | ISBN 0764570153 | 2003 Year | PDF | 5,81 Mb | 352 Pages*
​“This book delves into the strategy, technology, and spirit needed to win a Formula One race. Every angle of a race weekend is covered in detail, from scrutineering to pitstops to podium. You’ll also read about the rivalries and politics that have turned the sport into a global televised drama. Illustrated with colour photographs, Formula One Racing For Dummies will serve the die-hard spectator or armchair fan alike. 

Discover how to: 

Identify race strategies 
Understand the role of each team member 
Master the latest rules and regulations 
Appreciate a Formula One car’s cutting-edge design 
Enjoy Formula One from the stands and on TV 
The Dummies Way 

Explanations in plain English 
"Get in, get out" information 
Icons and other navigational aids 
Tear-out cheat sheet 
Top ten lists 
A dash of humour and fun”



download
http://rapidshare.com/files/92594082/Fo1FoDu.rar 

Pass WorD: [email protected]@re.com/us€rs/JUG1SZ ​
-----------------------------------

يتبع ......​​


----------



## عبد السبوح (27 يناير 2011)

*Automotive Engines: Diagnosis, Repair, Rebuilding, 6 Edition*


*Posted By :* tot167 | *Date :* 15 Nov 2010 04 06 | *Comments :* 0 | Share

  



* Tim Gilles, "Automotive Engines: Diagnosis, Repair, Rebuilding, 6 Edition" *
De-ar C-ge Learning | 2010 | ISBN: 1435486412 | 720 pages | PDF | 101 MB 

AUTOMOTIVE ENGINES: DIAGNOSIS, REPAIR, REBUILDING 6E will build readers' technical expertise and critical thinking skills, while providing them with information on current industry trends and concerns. It contains updated, accurate, and comprehensive information on what is needed to diagnose, repair, and rebuild automotive engines. This revised edition includes an enhanced chapter on engine diagnosis and updated information on four-valve-per-cylinder engines, camshaft timing, variable valve timing, and high performance engines. 

*Download * 

* uploading.com *  


  filesonic.com  

-----------------------
  *How to Diagnose and Repair Automotive Electrical Systems*


*Posted By :* tot167 | *Date :* 22 Dec 2010 11:23:27 | *Comments :* 2 | Share  




* Tracy Martin, "How to Diagnose and Repair Automotive Electrical Systems" *
Mot.rbooks | 2005 | ISBN: 0760320993 | 160 pages | PDF | 15,1 MB 

Tracy Martin, an ASE (Automotive Service Excellence) Certified Master Technician, explains the principles behind automotive electrical systems and how they work. This book details the various tools, such as multimeters and test lights, that can be used to evaluate and troubleshoot any vehicle’s electrical system. Several hands-on projects take readers on a guided tour of their vehicle’s electrical system and demonstrate how to fix specific problems. 

*Download * 

* uploading.com *  


*  depositfiles.com  * 


  filesonic.com 
------------------------------------

 


*Automotive Quality Systems Handbook, 2 Ed*


*Posted By :* tot167 | *Date :* 10 Dec 2008 10:05:00 | *Comments :* 1 | Share  




* David Hoyle "Automotive Quality Systems Handbook, 2 Ed" *
Butterworth-Heinemann | 2005-07-29 | ISBN: 0750666633 | 712 pages | PDF | 2,2 MB 

ISO/TS 16949:2002 (TS2) will have a huge impact on the whole of the automobile industry as it formalises, under a single world-wide standard, the quality system that must be met by vehicle manufacturers and their suppliers. This handbook is the only comprehensive guide to understanding and satisfying the requirements of ISO/TS 16949:2002. Written by best-selling quality author David Hoyle (ISO 9000 Quality Systems Handbook) this new book is ideal for those new to the standard or establishing a single management system for the first time, as well as those migrating from existing quality management systems. It will suit quality system managers and quality professionals across the automotive industry, managers and executive level readers, consultants, auditors, trainers and students of management and quality. 
* The only complete ISO/TS 16949:2002 (TS2) reference: essential for understanding both TS2 and ISO 9001:2000
* TS2 becomes mandatory for all auto manufacturers and their many thousands of suppliers in 2006
* Includes details of the certification scheme, the differences with previous standards, check lists, questionnaires, tips for implementers, flow charts and a glossary of terms
* David Hoyle is one of the world's leading quality management authors


* depositfiles.com * 


* uploading.com*
---------------------------

يتبع ..........
 ​
​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 يناير 2011)

مشكور على ماتقدم اخى عبدالسبوح
بارك الله فيك


----------



## saad_srs (28 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------

